# Size 12 Merrell Boots



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Got these as a gift. Can't return them, they are 1 size to big for me (they are size 12). Brand new, in the box. Never used. $50 to anyone on the forum, over $100 new. My wife has them up on ksl. Let me know if you want em.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=30339640&cat=&lpid=&search=merrell boots&ad_cid=2


----------

